# ONR - My new best friend



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Only used a few times, but today it all seemed to work out very well.
Not heavily dirty but I'm very happy.





All done




The best bit was I cleaned both cars on the drive


However I didn't think Albartho was too dirty until this. I'm hoping this is normal. The mit was green!


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

nice . It is nice you don't have to take all the stuff out and you can wash it everywhere. But I do like the occasional complete wash.

I have seen in many reviews that the wash mitt changed colour with ONR and this is less or not with some other ones like Dodo Low on Eau or Meguiars Rinseless. I've also noticed that some other rinseless washes tend to release dirt more easily from the mitt...


Did you pre-spray? and did you use 2 buckets or just 1?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Car looks great 👍

My car was fairly dirty so decided to give it a wash. It's certainly the dirtiest it's been since using rinseless washing.

I've been using Dodo LOE since July but I have ran out so used ONR instead today. Normally I power wash my alloys down and clean them with different brushes and then use LOE to do the rest of the car. Today, with heavy rain forecast I didn't use the PW at all. Put a solution of ONR in my wheel bucket, sprayed with alloys with a dilution of ONR and cleaned with my brushes. Also sprayed inside the wheel arches but this didn't clean down as well as when you use a PW. Washed the paintwork with ONR and my 2 buckets. Sorry but I have to have a rinse bucket ! A minuscule of water left on the drive so
hubby was happy 

I still like to do a proper wash every so often for a really deep clean but ONR and LOE really are a godsend


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Blackmondie said:


> nice .
> Did you pre-spray? and did you use 2 buckets or just 1?


Pre-spray, No. Did read about that when I was putting this up, but was not aware about doing this really. 
And only used one bucket.



Blueberry said:


> Car looks great &#55357;&#56397;
> I still like to do a proper wash every so often for a really deep clean but ONR and LOE really are a godsend


I would have liked to proper wash, but today, time was of the essence.

Only took 1 hour 30 minutes to do both cars and put stuff away  BF's Civic does need a good detail, the works as cleaning with ONR on it didn't seem to clean as easy. QD'd after too


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

You did well to do 2 cars in an hour and a half. It took me 2 hours but that did include cleaning the interior and the mats too.

Personally I don't think ONR or LOE clean as well as a proper wash with a Power washer, Pre wash and a good cleaning shampoo.
You notice this more around badges and the little nooks and crannies, front grill, etc. Don't get me wrong, rinseless washing does have its place in detailing and it is quick and I do enjoy doing it that way but not quite to the standard of conventional washing. That's why I like to do a proper wash at least once a month.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Looks good, and I agree it has its place. 2BM for a proper clean.
One of the reasons I wanted ONR was for quickness as we had travellers in our road, and they were always walking up and down our road, we used to call it the exercise yard as they've all been inside. But they appear to have left so many happy hours of unmythered car cleaning. Will be nice to do the front garden without stopping everytime they want a chat.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

2BM is certainly needed from time to time according to my opinion. 
Pre-spray isn't necesary, but I do feel like it speed it all up a bit and cleans just a bit better then.
I also find that rinseless washing works better on well waxed and maintaned cars...


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I always Pre spray panels before washing it down. I just feel more comfortable doing it that way


----------

